# New acquisitions



## Bolero (Nov 22, 2006)

Ok, I bought some more.........but I swear this it the last order for this year!!!!!!! My partner gave me $200....I might have gone a little over that but it's a great Xmas present.........21 more orchids.......

Paph Wossner Vietnam Love x vietnamense 'Yip San' x (2)
Paph delenatii 'Giant' x hangianum 'Hsiao'
Paph vietnamense 'No. 3' x armeniacum 'Full Moon'
Paph Fumi's Gold x micranthum 'Red-n-Gold'
Paph wenshanese 'Yellow Tiger' x hangianum 'No. 2' x (2)
Paph conco-bellatulum 'Ching Hua' x hangianum 'No. 24'x (2)
Paph Kevin Porter x (2)
Paph Norito Hasegawa 'Ching Hua' x hangianum 'Su' x (3)
Paph Pinocchio 'Dressden' x hangianum 'No. 26'
Paph hangianum 'Nancy' x S. Gratrix 'Hsiao' x (2)
Paph Hamana x Golden Acre
Paph Ruth Curran x Magic Mood 'June'
Paph Pink Sky

And one lonely......

Dracula lotax


----------



## Stephan (Nov 22, 2006)

Good hunting 

Grow you little beauties.

Cheers
Stephan


----------



## bench72 (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow!!! Awesome list of plants... the Kevin Porter and Pink Sky has been on my wish list for awhile....

now, this looks like a P&R shopping list... is it?

cheers 
tim


----------



## Bolero (Nov 22, 2006)

Yes Tim, P&R. 

If you want some you better hurry........;-)


----------



## bench72 (Nov 22, 2006)

lol, i was just talking to a friend and told him to call em (not e-mail or web purchase) about some of those plants pronto! 

I've done my shopping for the month... sorta


----------



## Heather (Nov 22, 2006)

Lots of nice hangianum hybrids....should be nice when they bloom. Hurry up now!


----------



## Marco (Nov 22, 2006)

Nice haul.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 22, 2006)

So, how many does that make?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 22, 2006)

*Acquisitions.*

Who'd you get them from, what size, etc? Very nice list.


----------



## Bolero (Nov 22, 2006)

SlipperFan said:


> So, how many does that make?



All together I have 270 plants and about 70 of those are now Paphs. I am not looking forward to finding space for them all as they grow so I might have to weed out some of those cattleya hybrids I have as they flower. Maybe keep the good ones and toss the bad ones to ensure I have room for the plants that are higher quality (for showing). I might need to become more ruthless.

I also have one phrag!!!! lol

I got them from P&R orchids in Australia. Most of these would have originated from In-Charm Orchids I would imagine.

;-)

Sizes vary quite a bit, some are large and near flowering size (about 3 of them) but the rest are quite small in 2 inch tubes. Could be a while before I see that Pink Sky flower........


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 22, 2006)

Bolero said:


> I am not looking forward to finding space for them all as they grow so I might have to weed out some of those cattleya hybrids I have as they flower..


I did the same this this past summer. And now I'm out of room again, with a lot of small plants. Sigh....


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 22, 2006)

Good job! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------

